# What's Your Favorite Toy?



## Princess Misty

Hi CHarLie hEre aGain (I am UsiNg MiSty'S aCcouNt, ShE's sLeEPing nOW).

GuEss wHAt I goT foR my bIrthDAY?!! 







I goT a DiGGIng bOX!!

I cAN Dig All DAY aNd nEVer evEr geT TirED! I shAre iT wIThMisTy, bUT shE doEsn'T LikE DigGinG liKe mE, anD Mom sAYs I aM WAYBettER aT DiGGing.

I CaN Dig SaNd anD ThroW it ALL The WaY To ThE DooR OFmY rOOm. ThAT's LiKe6 hOps FroM tHE bOx.

MoM tHougHT I wOulD onLY be Able tO ThoW saND a ShoRt way, bUT I aM a ReaLLY GoOD diGGEr!

Ok, BacK tO DigginG. WhaT Are yOUr fAvoriTE ToyS?

LoVE CHarLie


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Eek! Look at Misty's cute little bunny butt! 

When Snuggy finds out you can put sand in digging boxes, she'll be upset with me for holding out on her. 

I only put old magazines in their digging box. They love it, though.


----------



## DustyBunny

A digging box sounds fun! I'll have to have a chat with my human mom about that.

My favorite toys are empty water bottles. I just discovered yesterday how fun they are to throw around!

- Dusty


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Wow - what a great birthday gift. Your mama must love you a lot.

Make sure you dig LOTS of dirt out to share it with her.

The BunFather


----------



## HoneyPot

:nonono:


----------



## ZooCrewGirls

My fave is my bunny Kyle. 

Samantha

Mine is phonebooks.

Teresa


----------



## Rosiez Zoo

Flower: "My favorite toy is my Chewb...I like tocircle it, and have tried to mount it a couple times, but just can'tseem to get the angle right somehow."

Trixie: "My favorite would have to be my bunny bell. I loveringing it to see if I can get service, or just to wake Mama and Daddyup. Hehe!!"

Maisie: "SHREDDIES!!!! WEEEEE!!!"

Mama says, "Dusty and Drew...what are YOUR favorite toys??"


----------



## Mister Timothy HoppyToes

I love my bells too. Especially when I can get service from my bunny slave. 

But... my absolute favorite bunny toy is my slinky. I like tomake it move, then throw it off my shelf for my slave to pickup. It's so nice to have a good slave. 

Actually, I think my slave might top my slinky as my favorite toy.


----------



## Flopster

I love my slinky too. I also love my cat, she isbetter at fetching my toys than my mommy is, but sometimes she doesn'tbring them back and that makes me MAD! So I like to steal her toys andtake them back into my house to show her how it feels.


----------



## Skyler

I like my oatmeal box. I know it lookslike I'm stuck, but I am just having a good time digging the cardboardup. Moma says it also helps with my nails.


----------



## TweedBunny

Im too mature for toys. Really the only thing I'll throw around is a shoe in my way. And not cause its fun either. Hmph...

Heyyyy Charlie! Did you notice you and me look the same? Cool! Someone wants to be like me!

View My Video


----------



## TinkleBunny

I have this old box that used to hold a mailbox.I don't even know what a mailbox is, but this box is awesome. My humanopened both ends and I run in and out of it. I also like to chew on itand toss it when it is in the way. I see it and I start binkying likecrazy. I love to run really fast around the rug, go through the tunnel,and into my cage, then charge back out again.

~TinkleBunny~


----------



## MissBea

I think my favorite toy is Tiny. I like to groom him (when he's not flirting with the younger hussy does).

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## Miss Fiona Whiskers

My favorite toy is my food dish. Ilike to throw it across my cage. Then my slave cleans itup. I also like to ring my bell on my bunny kabob.


----------



## Loki

*Momma just bought me this. I love to throw it around my cage. It hasa bell inside and everything. Momma bought one for Lily too! Sheregrets it now cuz I didn't let her sleep last night until she took itout of my cage. Then I thumped and thumped till she gave up and gave itback to me. That should teach her to take MY toys away.:X


loki
*


----------



## The King and The Dutchess

Hi Loki, it's me Daisy Mae, I really like toysthat you can throw. I play ball with Mommie andDaddy. Can you ask your Mommie where she bought the ballfrom, maybe if I show my Mommie a picture of it she will buy one for me.

Thanks Loki

Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax":bunnydance:


----------



## Loki

*Hi Daisy Mae!

How are you feeling today? I'm alright. Mom just tried to brush me. :XSo I thumped and tried to chew her internet cord. Serves her right!Mommy says she got the toy from Petsmart. It's online too if you don'thave a Petsmart nearby. Make your Mommy buy it! She got it for $2.99. Ithink it's a great buy!  Don't tell her it makes a lot of noise.It'll be a surprise! 

loki


The King and The Dutchess wrote: *


> Hi Loki,it's me Daisy Mae, I really like toys that you can throw. Iplay ball with Mommie and Daddy. Can you ask your Mommiewhere she bought the ball from, maybe if I show my Mommie a picture ofit she will buy one for me.
> 
> Thanks Loki
> 
> Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax":bunnydance:


----------



## chaplinaus

Loki~ I run away from my mom when she tries to brush me too---she's glad to know I'm not the only bun that runs away!!

~Maddison~


----------



## ~BunBuns~

heres my fav toy.. well one of em!


----------



## ~BunBuns~

chapliniaus... my bun does the same thing.. i can groom her without her kicking me or clawing me...


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Loki-- Thats my fav toy too! Great minds think alike


----------



## TheLuvBuns

Me and Rudy loves thses baggies cardbordie treat bages .We lovetto digg and push them.we Aslo love thos boxes we can tearr up .


----------



## Treats4me

i hav to faves! 
my pizza bx tent and bx to chew









thumper




and i guess that makes 3 my fringy paper towel roll.


----------



## Hollie

Juniper here... Thistle's boring, she doesn't really like toys. She'll just pick up and throw around a piece of cardboard... boring!! 

Lupin loves the treat ball best, she says it's her favourite toy. She likes to chase it, especially when our mumrolls it about the floor for her! She picks it up and carries it around, too... she's funny. 

I don't have a favourite toy, but I do have a favourite game, and that's called Wake Mummy Up in the Middle of the Night by Jumping on Her and Walking All Over Her! She doesn't really like it, I think, but I think it's good fun because I always get a stroke afterwards. I think mum should buy us more toys.


----------



## kathy5

hello it is me cocoa

these are my favroite toys right now










I also love it when my human puts honey treats in tubes for me to try & get out


----------



## melanie

you are really lucky to have such a loving big person to look after you and buy you pressies. My favorite toy is my new plastic hat - mummy said something to the laughing man who lives here that I liked the new flower pot; I didn't understand what she meant couldn't she see I was showing off my new hat! Mind you it could do with some eye holes so I could see where I'm going - it is a very badly designed hat.


----------



## PythagoreanLEGO

*Roger* here. Who plays with toys? I like to read. So, I guess books are my toys.

Now [roger's] an intellectual, brings a book to every meal.
He likes the deep philosophers, like norman vincent peale.
He thinks the army's just the thing,
Because he finds it broadening.
It makes a fella proud to be a soldier!

*from Tom Lehrer's _It Makes A Fellow Proud To Be A Soldier_


----------



## cleobunny1307

My FAVORITE toy EVER is my ball. It is one of those human pool balls that u fill with water to squish. It had never been use and was laying in the floor when i was investigateing the rocking chair.......i plyed with it once and now my mommy (erin) wouldnt dare take it away! I love it!! I like tossing it and then watch my mommy rol back to me and then chew on it a lil bit and then back to "Bunny Baseball"!!


----------



## kathy5

look what mom found for me now

these are sooo much fun

no matter how hard I try & push them over they pop back up again


----------



## Roxie

i love all of my toys. but my favorite would have to be my stuffed monkey
~Roxie


----------



## Georgie

loki-- dat's my favrite toy too!! mommie ladie boughted it fur me! i luff anyfing dat makes noise!!


----------



## bat42072

mommy's stuff... I like to hear her say no.. no...

frosty


----------



## EiuGirl316

I think my favorites are:

My stuffed banana-I like picking it up and tossing it around the cage.

My plastic keys-also awesome for tossing around my cage.

Phonebooks-I love ripping them to shreds.

Kingston (my brother cat)- I like to run around my cage and tease him so he chases me, hehe.

I think that might be it. Mom needs to buy more for me!



-Finnegan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

My plastic keys, small cardboard boxes and anything I can shred into millions of pieces and line my cage with. Phone books are great to shred especially A to Hou, very tasty!

Blueberry


----------



## Bassetluv

Mine's a big fluffy white ball that The Dog seems to think is hers. I was having all sorts of fun with it till Mom took it away from me (she muttered sumthin' about getting me neutered soon as she did...wonder what that means? onder. 

~Yofi


----------



## Xila

*kathy5 wrote: *


> look what mom found for me now
> (Removed picture due to page stretching)
> these are sooo much fun
> (Removed picture due to page stretching)
> no matter how hard I try & push them over they pop back up again


WOW! How cool! =O What are d'ose things called? I Have to get my slave to buy me one! ^^ I think they are, like, bobble pills or somethign like that? Do you know?

My fav. toy?
My Phonebook for sure, craisions (Oh, wait, that's food...), Uh, and I have this tupperware thing I like to throw around sometimes... and of course other simple toys like that. =3 My slave once got me these flavured wood chewing things... I liked them. ^^ Demolished them withen the week. And of course apple tree twigs- I get them sometimes.

EDIT: xD Scuse me for not checking dates. I tend to do that; being an albino my eyes are not the best.
this is from October!? Why is it on the first page? D;
Anyway, I appoligize. Common mistake. :baghead


----------



## PepnFluff

Hey everyone Pep & Fluff here, our favourite toys are our big beach towel in a box we can just dig and dig through it. Its SO fun also out flip and toss corn thats pretty awsum the big human got it for us for being such cool dudes

PEace Out DuDEs:dude:

were off to eat some carrots.


----------



## EiuGirl316

Mine is my phonebook and my plastic keys. I love to shred the paper and make a mess, and I love tossing the keys back and forth across the cage (just to wake my Mom up, hehe).:biggrin2:


----------



## Flopster

I LUV my sinky..um I meanSlinky. No you can't play with it it's mine. I hide it in my house so only I can play with it when I want.

Ruby has this new digging box thing. BORING. I threw mine, who plays with cardboard boxes? Anyway she loves that dumb thing. She is on her 2nd one this week and you can't even tell it's a box anymore. Shes chewed all sides of it. I did help her shred up some newspaper to put in it and that was kindof fun, for a minute. Girls are wierd.

Hey what are you doing, thats my sinky...gotta go.

The Flopster


----------



## cheryl

Me's loves my mums new mouse...i heard her say that it is a mouse for a pc...anyway me sees it on tableand then me bites it....and then me watches the mouse fall to the floor..and then me says ooooo ohhhh!...me quickly get down and hops away..and pretends nothing happened...me just wanted to play with new toy :biggrin2:

Ohh and me annoymous..me not giving my name out here..because if my mum sees then she will know which one of us bunnies bite her mouse.

bye now..gotta hop


----------



## buttons

My favorite toy?? Well, that's kind of hard to say...actually, I'd have to say anything that technically isn't a toy. For example, the baseboards, the furniture legs, power cords (that one is real bad! I for sure get in trouble for that one). Well, I suppose I also love my babies (stuffed animals).


----------



## Tracey

My carrot "Flip N Toss" is my fave... it's all kinds of beat up now.


----------



## Gumbo1993

I think my faviort toy is my mommys moms glasses! it is fun to yank them off grandmaws face!:biggrin2:


----------



## Ringer

My CottonTail Cottage. Mom got smart and found something good on that puter she's always on. I learnt how to use it all by myself. Mom was so proud when she saw me at the top. What did she think? I couldn't figure out the ramps? Siwwy momma. 

Keep em coming, I need new ones all the time. I get bored.......

http://s128.photobucket.com/albums/p161/beachy04/?action=view&current=DSC00217.jpg


----------



## Ringer

If you look close you will see where me and my baby dudes ate off all the wallboard near the floor. I'm waiting for mama to replace it so I can eat it again! Hehe


----------



## Gumbo1993

I dont think that grandmaw likes the scraches on her glasses on her face!:biggrin2:


----------



## kathy5

this is one of my new toys already I have chewed off one of the ears

silly me I didn't know that I was sopoused to chew on the carrots!


----------



## Gumbo1993

I had one of thouse but it gots raind on so mommy had to through it away! mine was brown though!


----------



## opal and nike b

MY faVorIT T0y IS my TUBe:happyrabbit:


----------



## opal and nike b

mY FAvoRit t0Y iS mY bAlL:bunnydance:

:heartbeat:, niKE


----------



## Outlaw Pygmy

Newbie McQueen here Favorite Toy? I like my mommies blankets and pillow cases, I dig and them straighten them out, mommy always laughs at me when I do, I also like the hanging thing in my house, she puts lettuce, and spinach and yummy stuff in it and I have fun eating from it I love eating, and I like pulling on this black thing in my cage, itâs the same thing she uses to hold my playpen together, I brought one in my house once she took it out but tied one onto the cage, it was fun! Also mommy might buy me a tunnel for Easter (I think she just needs and excuse to spoil me) are tunnels fun? Should I tell her to buy it for me.


----------



## Tootsie B Bunny

*mY bALL!!*











*TB*:bunny17:


----------



## Jamie

i likes my wattly carwot. when i is finished ith my hays i puts my wattly carwot in my hay dishy. mummy thinks thats cute. i also likes wed maple(red maple) bwanches fwom de twee in da back yard. those are fun too!

Jamie:bambiandthumper


----------

